# Bald areas



## Run1251 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have 12 hens and a rooster in an 8' by 8' coup with a 8' by 24' run. I've had chickens in this coup for 5 years. These chickens are all 3 years old. Going way back to the beginning, after my first chickens were about 6 months old, I started noticing bald areas on their backs and around their tails. The feathers were gone and the skin is red and inflamed. Everyone I sent photos to and talked with said it was either the roster or the hens pecking each other. I have changed chickens several times but the problem has never gone away. It gets much better during the winter but always comes back. I've sort of controlled it by painting the bald areas once weekly with blue lotion from the feed store and then applying black shoe polish mixed with aloe vera lotion. I also dust them weekly with poultry powder from the feed store. I never see any lice or mites and they have food grade diotomacus earth in the hay in the nesting boxes and in their run. In the last 6 weeks the problem has mushroomed. Some have no tail feathers, bright red patches and one has a second bald area on her breast. I have seen them peck each other and sometimes at themselves but it doesn't seem excessive and certainly not enough to cause such a sever problem. Bless their hearts, they still keep laying 8-10 eggs a day but it breaks my heart to look at them. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The red is a sure sign that someone or multiple someones are pulling feathers. In you case since you have adequate room it could be boredom causing it. Might be time to find things to keep them entertained, like hanging heads of lettuce from the rafters type things. 

It might benefit them by upping their protein. I've always used a 20% for my birds. Others have reported good results by stepping up the protein in their diets.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I quickly glanced at your previous posts and this has been an ongoing problem for you and your birds. 
If you only have one 8' long roost inside your coop for 13 birds to perch on, there's going to be picking and pecking. There's simply not enough separation or room between your birds. Take a look at adding another roost or two, or expanding your coop.
Also feed them layer feed that contains a higher amount of protein as Robin mentioned. I wouldnt go over 20% protein because it can eventually cause gout. When my birds go into molt, I've temporarily fed them gamebird feed which contains 22% to 28% protein to help with feather regrowth. Then weaned them back to regular layer feed.
You can purchase Nu Stock at a feed store, it's in the horse section. It'll heal red areas rather quickly and may only require one or two applications. It will also deter your birds from picking each other. Shake the tube well before applying and wear disposable gloves.


----------



## Run1251 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have four 8' long roosts. I will try the Nu Stock. I won't be working after Sept 1st and I think I may try letting them free roam during the day and locking them up at night. In the past when I replaced the layers I turned the old birds loose to free roam. They roosted in the barn with the goats. We have raccoons, chicken Hawks and coyotes so they only survived about 6 months. Most disappeared at night so I think if I lock them up at night they will survive better. On days when I work I don't get home until after 8pm so I've never tried free ranging them during the day and confining them at night


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TSC sells bags of alfalfa hay, chickens really like it once they've gotten used to it. 

For boredom you can toss in a flake or two of straw. They go crazy digging through it and it eventually makes some awesome soil for the garden.


----------

